
Ask HN: How to adjust returning to the office after remote working a few years? - ccajas
With the exception of recent on-site interviews, I haven&#x27;t set foot in an office for work in about 5 years. Around mid-2013 I got my first full-time remote job and then have been able to secure other jobs and gigs that also let me work remote.<p>This has been fine for a while, but with my shift in job and career priorities I realize I have to go back to working at an office sooner or later. How do you adjust to that after having not been talking in person with your co-workers for so long?<p>When I work remotely I mostly chat online, via Slack or Hangouts. I engage in phone conversations maybe twice a month at the most. (that&#x27;s usually with most people too, I&#x27;m not a big phone talker)<p>Outside of work related stuff, I do not go out with friends much, as for me it&#x27;s usually a monthly affair. I also just talk to my siblings and parents about once a week too.
======
interatx
I'm currently 50 / 50\. Here's what I've had to do to get work done in office
:

* Headphones when I need to focus. Even a random noise app is good enough.

* Be patient with those who interrupt unless you have a deadline. They don't know that you're still adjusting.

* Go for coffee / walks with your co-workers. Get to know them and they'll get to know you (and your preferences of working through slack/hangouts)

* Plan for a slight drop in productivity and slight increase in communication

------
dasmoth
A good pair of headphones can help a bit. If you’re not used to working with
headphones, it might be worth trying that out in advance.

What has changed that means you think you need to go back to an office?

~~~
ccajas
I haven't used headphones at work to tune out my surroundings but I'm gonna
consider it now, thanks.

Most remote programming jobs tend to be centered around web development or
mobile apps. I'm not interested in mobile, and web, which is what I've done in
the past, is losing my interest as well.

I'd like to pursue jobs that have more traditional engineering backgrounds, in
other domains like embedded programming, so it's more likely I'll have to work
on-site again.

